# New Tombstone and Obelisk



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Finished up painting these at the Colorado Haunters Tombstone Make N Take today. We had so much fun : ) Sorry Bugs, Yosemite Sam got you !
.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Seriously, Andrew, you shouldn't be copping real stones out of the local graveyard. Gives haunters a bad rep:googly:

These really do look like stone - the paint job gives them a very realistic look and texture.

Sad to see Bugs finally bit it, though....:jol:


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Wow those are awesome! Would love to hear your painting technique, especially on the obelisk.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

Paint it black with a roller, with sand mixed into the black paint. Then drybrush lighter colors. The obelisk has tan, brown and green on top of the black.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Those look great. The first looks like real rough cut stone.


----------



## randomr8 (Oct 24, 2009)

They are great!!


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Those are beautiful Andrew! Really nice work.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

"I like it - I like it alot"


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Beautiful! I'm in the process of making an obelisk as well. Hope it turns out that nice. Really liking these both!


----------



## freakywoman (Oct 8, 2008)

Very real looking. Agreed that the paint job is pro faux stone. what did you use to cut out your lettering? knife? or dremel? sumthin else?


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

These are beautiful!!


----------



## cerinad (Jun 23, 2008)

Those are some nice looking stones. Really well done. Poor bugs though.


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Wow those turned out great.


----------



## Evil Andrew (Nov 6, 2009)

freakywoman said:


> Very real looking. Agreed that the paint job is pro faux stone. what did you use to cut out your lettering? knife? or dremel? sumthin else?


I print the epitaph on the computer, tape it to the foam and cut with an Xacto knife .


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awesome stones I totally dig the detail


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

The first is my favorite - love the depth of the stone, the texture on the edges, the coloring, everything. Looks very realistic... as does the obelisk as well, but that first one took my heart


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

I agree with Dixie, I really like the texture on the rough cut, sweet looking stone. The obelisk is slick as well...I may have to try the paint technique.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Two excellent graveyard pieces. Good size too. Great job on the painting.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Can you give the dimensions of the low stone and some info on how it was made? I'm really taken by this and would love to try a similar design. Thanks!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

poor bugs...but the stones are awesome!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Those are just fantastic. I am jealous!!


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 7, 2008)

I love the hasenpfeffer one. Too awesome!


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

They both look GREAT!!


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Both stones look absolutely wonderful. Perfect paint job on each one.


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

WOW! that is awesome!!!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks Andrew, that technique really helped on my crypt.


----------



## dynoflyer (Oct 8, 2006)

"If I didn't know this was hasenpfeffer, I'd swear I was eating a carrot!" 

Very clever, gotta love that wabbit. 

You got nice stones there, Evil Andrew


----------

